# Service für Fox Float RL Pro Dämpfer in Kassel?



## cannondaleRR (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte, bevor die Saison hoffentlich bald wieder so richtig losgeht, mal einen Service an meinem Fox Float RL Pro Dämpfer machen lassen. Der ist jetzt gut zweieinhalb Jahre alt. Ich denke, es wird Zeit...  

Habt ihr nen Tip, wer das in Kassel gut und günstig macht? Oder schicken die den Dämpfer eh alle ins Werk?


Grüße,

Peter
----------------------------------
http://matthesius.de/mountainbike/


----------



## 101 (4. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Also mir fällt es nix ein! Ich glaube keiner hier in Kassel würde das machen! Die schicken alles ins Werk...aber das macht eigentlich jeder Händler! Politik!

Aus dem Grund, versuche ich das selber zu machen und bis jetzt hat es relativ gut funktioniert! Öl wechseln,Dichtungen...usw. Wenn aber irgendwelches Teil getaucht werden muss.....dann bleibt ja keine andere Wahl!       

Grüß
101


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (4. Januar 2008)

Mauers Baik Schopp  die machen den Service selber und haben eigentlich auch immer alle Ersatzteile da, günstiger wie einschicken ist es auch noch.
> http://www.baikschopp.de/


----------



## 101 (4. Januar 2008)

Ja, Mauers Baik sind super,ich habe immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Die besten in Kassel!! Irgendwas wollte ich aber da reparieren lassen,das sollte aber doch ins Werk geschickt werden! Am besten anrufen und fragen! Vielleicht klappt das! 

P.S Daniel,meine Eltern waren hier zu Besuch und deswegen habe mich nicht gemeldet! Aber ich hab nicht vergessen.... Das WE muss ich leider arbeiten! Übrigens geile Fotos!!


----------



## cannondaleRR (8. Januar 2008)

Danke für den Tip, da werd' ich am WE mal vorbeischaun!

Grüße

Peter

-------------------------------------------------
http://matthesius.de/mountainbike/pimp-my-jekyll/


----------



## cannondaleRR (29. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mauers Baik Schopp  die machen den Service selber und haben eigentlich auch immer alle Ersatzteile da, günstiger wie einschicken ist es auch noch.
> > http://www.baikschopp.de/



So, hab mein Jekyll incl. Dämpfer zu Mauers Baik Schopp gebracht. So weit möglich machen sie den Service selbst. 30 Euro Materialkosten + 30 Euro Arbeit... Am Samstag werd ich das Radel wieder abholen.

Dann kann die Saison losgehen  


http://matthesius.de/mountainbike/cannondale-jekyll/


----------

